# Insult to Injury, Not a good year



## sachem allison (Mar 6, 2012)

As many of you know, I had a heart attack and heart surgery on Feb. 1st. I received overwhelming support and unexpected kindness from the members here and am humbled. I would like to say thank you. So, Thank you. About three weeks after I got back from surgery on Feb 23. I threw a clot and suffered a mild stroke and was out for a few days, that you didn't know. I feel much better now and have been back to work for about a week. I thought things were finally looking up. Until, last night. I left work early and got home at midnight and noticed that the front door was opened, i carefully entered the house and found that we had been robbed. Every door in the house was smashed in, all the cabinets and drawers were dumped out. The only things stolen were the electronics, my laptop and all of my knives and my roommates jewelry. All of my vintage pieces are gone, so I won't be posting anything for sale for awhile. The cops said that they aren't going to be making this a priority and that we are on are own, as they have more important things to do.
So far this has been a cracker jack of a year. At least I'm still alive and nobody got hurt.
On the plus side I got to meet Anxious cowboy, Jon and beautiful Sara at the restaurant show and I also met a sexy, sexy pastry chef this week that I will be seeing. HaHa! I can't tell if this year is going to suck or going to be amazing. 


May there be a road!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm so sorry Son.

I hope the thieves get theirs in one form or another. Despicable. Too bad the police have decided not to help you, as perhaps the thieves will try to pawn your unusual knife collection and could be caught.

Insurance?


----------



## ajhuff (Mar 6, 2012)

Bummer. Perhaps "in like a lion, out like a lamb. " May the best be yet to come.
-AJ


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 6, 2012)

no i was just looking into renters insurance, two days before, but was waiting to get paid on tuesday. too little, too late


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 6, 2012)

wow. double prayers for you.:chin: hope by chance you can get some stuff back.


----------



## jm2hill (Mar 6, 2012)

So sorry to hear that son!

Wishing you well!

What's the insurance like? Do you still have Knives for work?


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 6, 2012)

yes, i always carry a few with me at all times. I have Will's petty, Spike's pettysuki and Del's gyuto and petty. four out of 40 ain't bad.lol at least I can still work.


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 6, 2012)

That really really sucks getting robbed. As you know I knew about the stroke. I think things will get better. Hopefully the pastry chef date goes really well fingers crossed. Glad you made it to show and met some people from the forum. Some days suck, but other days for no apparent reason turn out great. Hope you get some great days.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Mar 6, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> yes, i always carry a few with me at all times. I have Will's petty, Spike's pettysuki and Del's gyuto and petty. four out of 40 ain't bad.lol at least I can still work.



Are your HHH knives still on vacation?


----------



## mc2442 (Mar 6, 2012)

That royally sucks Son! I hope that that little sliver of hope that you can recover your goods comes to fruition.

I posted focusing on the robbery while not thinking about the beginning of your post. I wish you the best in your recovery and ongoing health!


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 6, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> yes, i always carry a few with me at all times. I have Will's petty, Spike's pettysuki and Del's gyuto and petty. four out of 40 ain't bad.lol at least I can still work.


If you need a few more knives to get by at work pm me. Things come and go. It will be ok.


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 6, 2012)

JohnnyChance said:


> Are your HHH knives still on vacation?



they are still on vacation, so that's a plus. I'm okay with knives, it just sucks that I can't do my project now. I had some really cool ones coming up and now they're gone.


----------



## slowtyper (Mar 6, 2012)

Do you think your house was targeted or just bad luck?


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 6, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> If you need a few more knives to get by at work pm me. Things come and go. It will be ok.



I'm good my friend. I have worked for years with just one knife, so this will bring me back to my roots, so to speak.lol
thanks


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 6, 2012)

slowtyper said:


> Do you think your house was targeted or just bad luck?


bad, bad nieghborhood. random I think. I don't have very many enemies who are still breathing.:O:spiteful:


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 6, 2012)

mc2442 said:


> That royally sucks Son! I hope that that little sliver of hope that you can recover your goods comes to fruition.
> 
> I posted focusing on the robbery while not thinking about the beginning of your post. I wish you the best in your recovery and ongoing health!



thanks


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 6, 2012)

"Hopefully the pastry chef date goes really well fingers crossed"


Oh, it went damn fine!


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 6, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> "Hopefully the pastry chef date goes really well fingers crossed"
> 
> 
> Oh, it went damn fine!



Excellent!:biggrin:


----------



## mc2442 (Mar 6, 2012)

Amazing how something like that going good can put things in perspective....at least a little silver lining to the dark cloud.


----------



## dragonlord (Mar 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear that happened to you, were you able to supply a list of knives to the police?


----------



## WillC (Mar 6, 2012)

Thats Awful Son, I have a mono steel 300 mm suji here. When i'm feeling better i'll pop a handle on it and its yours.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 6, 2012)

Man, that really sucks. Just glad that finding out you were robbed didn't cause the next cardiac/stroke event... Sorry for the loss of your knives, amazing that people dumb enough to make their living robbing others are smart enough to take what's dear and valuable to you without being obvious. I'll probably stay away from you for a while you seem to attract all kinds of things.  Unless, of course, the pastry chef has a sister, then please call me immediately  If there is anything I can do to help, let me know. 

Stefan


----------



## Keith Neal (Mar 6, 2012)

Son:

I am very sorry to hear about the robbery. After the health issues, that really is insult to injury.

However, bad luck comes in threes, and you have certainly had your three. I predict the rest of 2012 will be great for you.

If there is anything I can do to help, don't hesitate to ask.

Keith


----------



## DWSmith (Mar 6, 2012)

In August 1973 my wife and I bought our house. In December, we celebrated our 5th anniversary by going to my company Christmas party. (She was pregnant with our first child.) When we returned home we found a bedroom window had been smashed and we had been robbed. They took all my firearms and a lot of my wifes jewelry. The cops said they knew who did it, two brothers across the street who had a record, but not enough evidence to go look. We never recovered anything. 

The feeling in the house is strange after a robbery, knowing some thug was rummaging thorough the belongings and taking what they were to lazy to go earn. We had trouble sleeping for weeks.

I know how you feel and I sincerely hope and pray that the rest of 2012 is much, much better for you.

Now, go get the insurance, just in case.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Mar 6, 2012)

Son, it really bothers me to here this, I can't stand a thief. I am happy your health is turning for the better, and a little "pastry" is good for the soul. Let me know if I can help out some way.


----------



## Seth (Mar 6, 2012)

Well...I suppose like many people here I only know you by watching your posts and like many people, there are good years and bad. I hope this is the worst of it for you. You are due for a good year...


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 6, 2012)

son, very sorry to hear both about the stroke and the robbery.

If you have any info to post about some of the knives, jewelry, etc. that were taken people can keep their eyes open when on eBay, etc., although I suspect the thieves have someone local to sell it all to. Might be worth hitting up any pawn shops, etc. in the area and giving them a heads up on what some of your stolen property looks like -- maybe someone will be able to help you out.


----------



## Mike Davis (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow Son, sorry to hear buddy. I will get a care package out to you real soon.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 6, 2012)

Son,

Sorry to hear of your bad luck. I hope things turn for the better soon. Real soon.

Rick


----------



## don (Mar 6, 2012)

What a wretched year. Sorry, Son. Hope that the storm has passed and you'll have better days soon.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh, man


----------



## Michael Rader (Mar 6, 2012)

My best wishes go out to you. There has been an upsurge of home-robberies here in WA state and all over the country as well. Everyone should be well aware of that.

Better health to you and a better new year. 
Do enjoy the cupcakes 

-M


----------



## Mingooch (Mar 6, 2012)

Best of luck to you and hope your health issues are behind u. Wish u were in my state, then I could help look for that stuff and the thieves.


----------



## HHH Knives (Mar 6, 2012)

Son,, my friend. Im so sorry to hear this, That SUCKS!!! 

Let me know if theres anything, I mean anything I can do to help brother! 

Giving us some info on the stuff that missing could be a good way to catch the thief. Searching ebay and the forums etc....


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 6, 2012)

Son,

Sorry about the break-in and the recurring health issues - My thoughts and prayers are with you Son, I was wondering if you were out of commission again, didn't see you as much on the site. 

Get that renters insurance - it is cheap in the long run. As a landlord, I always push my tenants to get renters insurance. Bad things happen that are out of our control. Having had fires, raccoons eating holes in the roof and rain storms flooding the place, third floor water heaters bursting and flooding two floors below and kicked in doors by jealous boyfriends / significant others - tenants always think that my insurance covers their stuff (it doesn't by the way).

By the way - glad to hear the date went well - concentrate on the positive my friend. Get a list out to us - you know we will keep our eyes open for you. Take care.

Eric


----------



## dragonlord (Mar 6, 2012)

be aware of the fact that you'll probably need to get separate insurance for your knives due to their value on the insurance.


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 6, 2012)

Do enjoy the cupcakes 

-M[/QUOTE]



I would answer this, but I'm a ......gentleman? yeah, that's it


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks, guys for the support. I'm doing fine, surprisingly not even pissed more disappointed than anything. I can let it go and it doesn't bother me near as much as it used too. The knives, most of them were vintage and antiques that I was planning to put towards my restoration projects here on the forum. Now I have to wait a little longer to do what I want to do and that is the is the disappointing thing. Oh, well. I guess I have to be on Indian Time. Things will get done, but not one moment before they need to. 
The funny thing is my roommate is a 25 year veteran of the NYPD and they won't help her. I suppose I should get the insurance, but they done took everything I have of value.lol
I appreciate the offer, but no care packages please. I have enough to get by and that's all I really need.
Thank you guys very much.
Son


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 6, 2012)

That's ******! I've got the dragonslayers here safe and sound.

It's funny to think, though, how many times in their lives those vintage knives have been stolen. By ********* line cooks on their last day, neighbors, thieves...probably not the first time they have been misappropriated.

Hey, now you get to get back to basics. And maybe excuse a few purchases?


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 6, 2012)

So sorry to hear this happened to you, Son.

Not superstitious, but bad things really do seem to come in threes--you should be DONE! Hoping that the rest of the year makes up for the lousy beginning.


----------



## slowtyper (Mar 6, 2012)

Son, 

May I suggest some home security?
http://i.imgur.com/F8Wop.jpg


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 6, 2012)

slowtyper said:


> Son,
> 
> May I suggest some home security?
> http://i.imgur.com/F8Wop.jpg



I think that would beat out any gun on the shotgun thread LMAO!!:goodpost:


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 6, 2012)

slowtyper said:


> Son,
> 
> May I suggest some home security?
> http://i.imgur.com/F8Wop.jpg



I was thinking Rottweiler , but that is really great!


----------



## Justin0505 (Mar 6, 2012)

It's annoying that they stole a bunch of rusty looking old knives that would have zero value to anyone other than you and some of us other geeks on here. 
Something about a theif that steals something that has no value other than to the owner passes me off extra. 

As others have said: at least your dragon slayers where away, your knife roll was at work and no one was home. Also, a few of the really nice pieces had found legitimate new homes with forum members right before the burglary.

Your health and the people in your life are worth so much more than knives or any other thing. So a tuned-up ticker and a hot new romance to use it on certainly outweigh the bad. 

Glad to hear that life is looking up from here out. If you won't take care packages, how about pass-arounds? Now might be a good time to play with someone else's toys. I'll send you a list if you're interested, pick what sounds interesting and then ill start a sign-up for the rest of the group.


----------



## dragonlord (Mar 6, 2012)

Those knives are probably worth a couple of dollars on the street, and as they're chefs knives people have a "good reason" to have them in the house.


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 6, 2012)

slowtyper said:


> Son,
> 
> May I suggest some home security?
> http://i.imgur.com/F8Wop.jpg



lol I knew someone would get a pic of a knife in here some how.:ninja:


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 6, 2012)

I'll add my 2 cents worth of sympathy as well. At least you still have tools to work with, small comfort that may be. I was going to offer to send a knife but that seems well covered. I'm getting ready to do the scrimshaw on the hippo fang!


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 6, 2012)

slowtyper said:


> Son,
> 
> May I suggest some home security?
> http://i.imgur.com/F8Wop.jpg



now that is [email protected]#$%ng funny.


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 6, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> I'll add my 2 cents worth of sympathy as well. At least you still have tools to work with, small comfort that may be. I was going to offer to send a knife but that seems well covered. I'm getting ready to do the scrimshaw on the hippo fang!



fang is a great name!


----------



## Michael Rader (Mar 7, 2012)

DeepCSweede said:


> I think that would beat out any gun on the shotgun thread...



Awe man, I was just going to recommend the now famous "shotgun" thread. Screw the shotgun... I want a roomba with a knife now.

-M


----------



## pumbaa (Mar 7, 2012)

Michael Rader said:


> Awe man, I was just going to recommend the now famous "shotgun" thread. Screw the shotgun... I want a roomba with a knife now.
> 
> -M


Wouldnt have helped if he wasnt home. Son I am sorry to hear about everything. Atleast you are doing well and no one was hurt. Things can be replaced, but lives cant.


----------



## Pabloz (Mar 7, 2012)

Son,
Get one of these 




that looks like this



programmed to do NINJA.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Mar 7, 2012)

Bummer man. Wish you an awesome rest of the year!


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 7, 2012)

Pabloz said:


> Son,
> Get one of these View attachment 5129
> 
> 
> ...


i'll take the bottom one for uhhhhh........research purposes, yeah that's it, research.


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow, just saw this. I'm speechless. My best to you, and I hope the thief uses a rusted blade and get tetanus. 

k.


----------



## hax9215 (Mar 8, 2012)

Sick to hear of your recent theft. Speaking as a criminology major and developing sociobiologist, I can tell you that 50-60% of burglery victims know their attackers. Keep watch, and some of that material will turn up-they knew what they were after. I don't suppose you kept the ipl address unique to that laptop? btw, PM sent.

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 8, 2012)

that's just it, I have never met anyone in this neighborhood and have never once had anybody come visit. this isn't the type of neighborhood people want to visit. I always go into the city to meet my friends, because there isn't anything you would want to do here recreation-ally or professionally , except drugs, prostitution, welfare fraud, social security fraud, unemployment fraud, insurance scams, murder, robbery, rape, molestations, arson and a few other things I forgot.



"I don't suppose you kept the ipl address unique to that laptop? "

I don't even know what that is. I am for the most part computer illiterate.


----------



## tk59 (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm sorry, Son. Crazy.


----------



## hax9215 (Mar 8, 2012)

I am not suggesting a person from the neighborhood, I am suggesting a co-worker or business aquaintence, I am sure you know hundreds of people. On the other hand, there ARE high-crime areas in that other 40%. As far as the IPL address-each computer or computer system has an IPL Address-a long number unique to that individual system; it is too late on the lost one but find out the # on any remaining computers or replacements, it is possible to trace backwards if you have this. btw, I am barely IT literate, but there are people at the University I attend that have taught me some. I know just enough about computers to REALLY screw things up! Sorry for your theft.

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## slowtyper (Mar 8, 2012)

I think you mean IP address, its a unique number assigned to each device connected to a network. They are "unique" because everything connected will have a different number, but it isn't unique enough to help with a stolen computer because it depends on your connection to the internet and is not fixed for any one computer. Log into starbucks internet and your computer will have a new IP address. 

There ARE some programs that have to be installed before they get stolen that can do things like monitor the thief's activities on your notebook if he connects to the internet and provide you with his new IP address, among other things. There are always stories of people getting their laptops back this way but I think even that isn't always successful. This is kind of like lojack for computers.


----------



## dragonlord (Mar 8, 2012)

The M.A.C. Address is unique to each computer (specifically the network adapter), however it is only ever used on the local network, also a most computers now come with an identity chip that can be used to uniquely identify the computer, though it's easier to just take a permant marker to the motherboard and case (or buy an etching kit for the case if you want something they can't just sand off)


----------

